# Scrap Cars... how much are you getting in your area?



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

How much per ton for scrap cars now?

When was the last time you hauled something in?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I dont know about scrap cars, but my dad just hauled a pick up truck full of 5 gallon buckets that were full of tiney scrap steel gears from my tool repair shop, and small peices of steel from his iron pile.

They paid him $342 per ton.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i heard of a guy who just hauled in two 1990's jetta's and got $480 for the pair.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

American Car Crushing, Merietta Ohio. $205 per ton (one car body) or $215 per ton (2 or more car bodies).


----------



## Terrabus (Jul 7, 2004)

Around here, it's not the frame that makes the money. There's about $100 in copper wiring in the average scrap car, plus a battery, some aluminum and a cat converter. Aluminum rims add a bunch and by the time it's all said and done, when you put the work in, you'll end up with around $600. It's work, but it pays.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Two local yards near us are advertising prices starting at $300 and $400 per car.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

I've heard 300 a ton. I've got small fortune on this place in scrap metal if I can get it all gathered up. Seems like the stuff is scattered everywhere. Unfortunately when I was away from the homestead for several years a shiftless cousin who was in charge of the place hauled in every manner of trash and it will take years to gather everything up. There is an old washing machine body here, a fender in the timber there, two old cars surrounded by brush and trees, a cut ditch filled with cans and another filled with scrap metal, another car hidden in a fence row.

I run around the timber with an ATV pulling a trailer and gather up as much as I can while the leaves are off and the brush is down. Use a winch and grappling hook to haul stuff out of ravines. It seems like a never ending task.


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

For *cars* up here in NW MN today, *$150/ton *is the price I saw the price up on the white board when I hauled in some other scrap iron, Al, SS, and copper.
And I've got another load ready to haul in, first thing in the morning.


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

Absolutely nothing here - usually have to pay to get them to take them.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

neolady said:


> Absolutely nothing here - usually have to pay to get them to take them.


whoa, where are you located?


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

A couple of years ago I got a scrap station wagon towed away for free. Today a lady was telling me they just took an old 1/2 ton pickup in and recieved $800


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> whoa, where are you located?


Nova Scotia - and they just love scr*wing you over here - and get you coming and going, and every way they can.


----------



## sbin (Sep 11, 2007)

That explains why I got over 50 calls for a great running heavy duty 1986 F250 4x4 with a rusted cab.Scrap yard offered $350 so I asked $500.
Glad I sold it to someone that will use it for hauling ,towing and plowing on his country place just like I had for 14 years.
Reading this thread makes me feel much better about getting a 93 diesel f350 4x4 for $1500


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cast iron is about $120 a ton. Junk cars with no tires and 8" hole cut in the fuel tank is $75. 

A pickup loaded to the gills with scrap iron and half dozen aluminum radiators and as many aluminum wheels will bring $200.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

I haven't sold any scrap in awhile, but the ads in the paper say $125-200 per vehicle (of course that is someone coming to pick them up). I've got so much scrap here that last summer I just let people have it. Last summer and fall a few guys I know came in with dumptrucks, but there is still tons left (literally). I have a nasty old trailer (late 50's early 60's) that is real heavy steel, but the frame needs to be cut apart with torches. I hate the thought of ripping it apart-- what a mess it will be. I finally got all the junk out of it last year so maybe this year I'll get rid of it. A few people have asked- "What are you going to do with that trailer?" and as soon as I say you can have it but you need to clean up all the mess (insulation, panelling etc.) they seem to lose interest.

Michelle


----------



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

Took in a old ford tempo $243.00 not bad money for a small junk car.
Indiana Country Friend Jack


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

here is the largest quasi-local yard and their prices. i think they are good on some stuff and low on others. the smaller, more local guys pay a little more or less for differing items. the closest guy is paying 70 cents for cans (he doesn't do anything iron) and $3.05-$2.85 for copper (he doesn't do anything iron). he is also paying $6 per battery. the next closest guy is also a salvage yard and he pays $8 per hundred for shredder. most likely he just gives shredder prices for complete autos. he pays 75 cents for cans and the copper prices are comparable to the small guy. this guy pays $6.50 per battery and 20 cents a pound for lawn tractor batteries. i am not sure the large recycler linked below even takes batteries, but they pay 20 cents per pound for lead...i think that is low.


http://www.conservit.net/rates.asp


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Terrabus said:


> Around here, it's not the frame that makes the money. There's about $100 in copper wiring in the average scrap car, plus a battery, some aluminum and a cat converter. Aluminum rims add a bunch and by the time it's all said and done, when you put the work in, you'll end up with around $600. It's work, but it pays.


I have often wondered about this.

Years ago, when scrap was cheap, I wondered if parting out the scrap would be worth the effort.

When I asked some friends in the junk car business, they laughed and howled at me. They did agree that the converter and aluminum rims were the only things worth the work.

They said that most of the wiring harness was aluminum, and that there wasn't much copper in a car.

I would like to learn more about separating out the scrap from a car. Care to share more?

Thanks!
Clove


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

radiators and heater cores have brass and are often bought by the piece or pound as radiator or heater core elements. transmission housings and some internal parts are aluminum and are worth mony as scrap aluminum when prepared or for the core value to recyclers who rebuild them. the same is true for engines. some are aluminum and some of both aluminum and steel have value for rebuilding. reselling working parts is obvious. lots of other parts have core value as well. alternators and starters can often be rebuilt as can various other components. 

so if a car had aluminum wheels (60 lbs. @ .75 = $45) lol, you could get @ $10-$20 for the radiator and heater core, i sold tranny cores for $15...so $15 for that, $50-$75 for the cat convertor, $6.50 for the battery, and at least $200 for the steel.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I live in El Cheapo, America. They're only giving $145. a ton here. About a month ago I took in a '69 international pickup with no engine or transmission in it and got $274 for it.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

MELOC said:


> radiators and heater cores have brass and are often bought by the piece or pound as radiator or heater core elements. transmission housings and some internal parts are aluminum and are worth mony as scrap aluminum when prepared or for the core value to recyclers who rebuild them. the same is true for engines. some are aluminum and some of both aluminum and steel have value for rebuilding. reselling working parts is obvious. lots of other parts have core value as well. alternators and starters can often be rebuilt as can various other components.
> 
> so if a car had aluminum wheels (60 lbs. @ .75 = $45) lol, you could get @ $10-$20 for the radiator and heater core, i sold tranny cores for $15...so $15 for that, $50-$75 for the cat convertor, $6.50 for the battery, and at least $200 for the steel.


But you have to have a core buyer near by right? 

There are tons of core buyers in a town 12 miles from us. They are only interested in buying larger loads of certain cores.

You have to go to Indy to sell batteries around here.

Have you guys sold converters on ebay? They are going for stupid high prices. 

Have you sold other parts on ebay? Seems like a great place to sell if you had the time, and decent parts.

Clove


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

My friends got his flatbed loaded and is headed for SLC, thinks he's getting $200/ton for smashed cars.


----------



## coydog (Mar 9, 2005)

sold some last week. had the local scrap dealer come out to make a offer. 4 mid size cars at 150.00 a piece. Full size pickup and a f500 dump truck 650.00. Full size van stuffed with fence wire 250.00. He picked them up the next day, I didn't have to touch them. Only offered me 500.00 for the schoolbus so i'll cut that up and sell it myself. Its not in my way.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

in SE ks as of yesterday " shred " (scrap tin ,cars,old stoves,etc) were 170 a ton at the yard or 240 a ton in KC . 
short irons bring $200 something


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Around here within 20 miles they are paying from $80 to $300 a ton for cars today. Preped steel is runing the same with most of them in the $250 to $300 area.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

a guy came around and offered me 250 each for some junk pick up trucks


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My mechanic is getting $9 to $11 per 100# depending on the daily scrap prices for the impound lot surrender vehicless hes running across the scales. 

Crazy part is that he has had some of the storage surrenders driven to the yard following him with undrivables on his rollback and punched and drained the fuel tanks at the yard and bottled the fuel up for disposal at the hazmat chem drop.

The cars were drivable but being ragged beaters were worth more to him on the scales than being resold as vehicles.

Now he is only hauling them on the rollback because I reminded him that the catalytic conversters were worth $40 to $60 each if recycled at the local converter plant rather than given to the scrap yard to cut off and send back to the converter plant 20 miles away.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

We have only 1 scrap dealer - he'll pick up cars for free, but he doesn't pay.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

$11.50 to $13 a hundred in Eastern SC for junk cars, expected to stay that price through the end of this month.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

250.00 a ton here.

Shawna


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Was told yesterday that mixed scrap was 15 bucks per 100. Today was told mid size cars with everything but gas tank brought 250 each. Now most cat converters are bringing 150 each but if you have several you may get a visit from the police and have to prove where you got them. Same with copper wire. Sam


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Hauled in a chopper yesterday and got 250 a ton. Didn't even have to take the wheels off.
It was 275 Monday.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Quite a collection of miscellaneous vehicles and "things" next door to me. I don't really care, though. He's good as gold when I need help. 

He just recently found an old school bus for very cheap, I think he said $250, and took it to the scrapper....and, get this....got over a thousand $$ for it.

Then, the other day he had an old freight trailer from a transfer truck out in his drive. I thought to myself, well, this should be interesting. So, over the course of the next several days, he and his nephew proceed to cut it up into pieces about 3 X 5. Its aluminum. He is going to take that in and get $$ for it, plus now he has a nice flat bed trailer to haul stuff on. 

They've been moving cars around over there, most of them don't run..:baby04:
and I imagine he's going to finally do something about his "collection". At any rate, they are going from in front of the house, to the back and down in the woods. 

My car is old and ragged, I sure hope nobody winches it up on a truck to haul off while I'm in the store!


----------



## calboydoc (Apr 10, 2008)

In Western MD you can get $ 7.50 for every 100lbs


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I am still driving my scrap car.


----------

